
A New SEO Business Model - Selling Your SEO Data / Logs? - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/14/a-new-seo-business-model-selling-your-seo-data-logs/
======
berecruited
Agree that for small collections of data - but imagine the logs on TechCrunch?
Or a site that is in between those two? That data is very unique and very
qualified. The interesting part is less how relevant the data is - but more
how it has never been available before...

------
redorb
I think its a little Ego-heavy for you to think companies should care about
your .00000000001% of the internet traffic. Hitwise already gives ISP data
about searches being conducted.

\- just saying not a business, at least not in my mind.

